# Puddle Lights - DIY (a piece of cake)



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Alright, I swapped out my bulbs yesterday with LEDs.

The process takes about 5 minutes for each side. 

Tools required:

1- Angle wrench (see pics) or a similar angled tool
2- Cloth
3- Screwdriver with torx bits
4- Size 194 LED bulbs 

Detail Steps:

1- Wrap the curved part of the wrench with the towel.









2- Tilt mirror all the way down, and place the angled wrench behind the mirror and pry out, use a quick nudge, usually two nudges will do it. Do not attempt to do this on the sides of the mirror, left or right...that's where the cracking will occur.









3- Unscrew the 3 torx screws holding the tilt module in place. Have pliers ready to catch the screws. Screws falling into the mirror housing will no longer be a quick job.









4- Tilt module is now out. Pull out the black wire housing (the thick housing with the white sticker around it, that's holding all the wires together) from the plastic clip for better access. I'm pointing to the clip below

















5- The blue and green wires connect to the bulb harness that needs to be removed.









6- Pull out the bulb harness with pliers. Be extra careful and do this slowly. My first time, the bulb came lose and fell inside the light housing. I ended up taking apart the entire mirror assembly to remove it.









7- Here is he 194 bulb.









8- Swap it out with your LED bulb and open the door to make sure the bulb lights up before putting it all back together! LEDs have poles, so if it doesn't light up one way, turn the bulb around and put the base in the other way.









Put everything back together and you will now enjoy this quick mod the next time you unlock or open the door.









And here is the bulb I used. Size 194 from eBay. I bought a dozen of them for $4.99


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

Great writeup. :thumbup: Although I fear If I do this I'll end up wanting to match all the other lights (license plate, interior, etc.) too. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I hear you!! In my case my car throws error codes if I try to swap any other bulb, so when that happens I just use Hyperwhite bulbs as I did on my license plate. They are not as white as LEDs, but a hell of alot better than yellow! So color wise my plate doesn't match my puddle lights 100%, but I'm ok with that...nothing in life is perfect


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Great detailed write up with pics.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> Great detailed write up with pics.


I try to make it as easy as possible


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

No No No!!! Itsnt going to work, buddy!!! I want some DSLR n HD shots in here


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Very nice and detailed write up. I will definitely be doing this soon.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Great, good luck!


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you try error free LED's? Just google it and you will find plenty of LED's that are designed for European cars


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I hear you!! In my case my car throws error codes if I try to swap any other bulb, so when that happens I just use Hyperwhite bulbs as I did on my license plate. They are not as white as LEDs, but a hell of alot better than yellow! So color wise my plate doesn't match my puddle lights 100%, but I'm ok with that...nothing in life is perfect


Did you try error free LED's? Just google it and you will find plenty of LED's that are designed for European cars


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The puddle lights do not get tested by the CECM. I did not get any errors. However I've purchased several sets of error free bulbs for use around my car and they were specifically designed for VW and all claimed to be error free. They STILL throw an error code. It just won't take any LEDs. Tried about 10 sets for my plate, literally 10 sets, even tried resistors. Believe me I have toooo much experience with this and they don't work. Even bulbs from ECS and Pyspeed who guaranteed me no codes, still threw codes. Specifically the 2012 lux limited trim has an upgraded CECM over the other trim packages due to its internal ambient lighting. That trim hates LEDs. All my friends with 2012s that are lower than the the lux limited use the same bulbs without errors.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

So I got the LED lights today. I do however have a question, before I start taking my mirrors apart. I know how I have to take the mirror off (basically the first step of the whole process), but my question is how do I put it back in there again? Glue?


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

boogiedownberlin said:


> So I got the LED lights today. I do however have a question, before I start taking my mirrors apart. I know how I have to take the mirror off (basically the first step of the whole process), but my question is how do I put it back in there again? Glue?


The mirrors are held in by small clips, so you can just simply pop them back in again. Easy.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Did it today. Was a bit scared on the first mirror and took over 15mins, but the end one took like 5 minutes. Thanks for the instructions and help guys


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I managed to get the mirror off without cracking it relatively quick due to this great write up but the darn led light bulb fell in the small light housing. Are there any solutions to retrieve the bulb without taking apart the entire housing?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Los1 said:


> Well I managed to get the mirror off without cracking it relatively quick due to this great write up but the darn led light bulb fell in the small light housing. Are there any solutions to retrieve the bulb without taking apart the entire housing?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Actually the housing can be popped out 
If you push it firmly it will be come off
There is holding tap inside of housing so you can push in the outer side of the lamp housing


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## sti(CC)ky (Dec 26, 2012)

same here. i'm going to try this soon. great diy instruction .


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

solid writeup:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx guys, glad it helped!


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Well THAT was an expensive mistake...










Word of warning: Do NOT use a flathead screwdriver (all I had) to attempt to remove the glass. I wrapped mine in a thick terry cloth and it still cracked both mirrors. I should have learned my lesson the first time, but even trying to pry it from a different location, it cracked anyway. 

I removed the glass from my MKV Jetta the same way and it was a piece of cake. I seriously think VW used thinner glass on these CC's. I barely nudged them and this is the result.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Great write up and now bookmarked on my phone. I will be doing thins in the next few days.

Thank you KOWCC


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

The write up is definitely great. I broke a mirror on the first attempt and then I decided to give up. I ordered the blue tinted aspherical mirrors and give it a second try with much success. I used a plastic angled pry tool that I purchased from my local auto store and followed the steps from the write up.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Joef1sh said:


> Well THAT was an expensive mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I used that tool buddy. It has much more surface area than the flat head (its all about surface area, to spread the force) plus it has than angle, so the force is only directed straight outwards.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Great write up and now bookmarked on my phone. I will be doing thins in the next few days.
> 
> Thank you KOWCC


Will, any questions let me know...here to help.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's why I used that tool buddy. It has much more surface area than the flat head (its all about surface area, to spread the force) plus it has than angle, so the force is only directed straight outwards.


You know your stuff. Thanks for sharing as you have helped me out in the past.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> You know your stuff. Thanks for sharing as you have helped me out in the past.


Anytime brother.........I'm here to learn as well.


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@Joef1sh Why not use your fingers to pull them instead. That's what I have done to mine and two others works better imo. Now you can upgrade them at least :thumbup:


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

I tried, but couldn't get enough grip on them to pull them off. Even with them tilted all the way down. I didn't want to drive around without mirrors while a set of blind-spot's would have to be shipped, so I just swung by the stealership and got another set. I'll chalk this one up to being ill prepared. I picked up a nice set of trim removal tools this weekend, so I won't make the same mistake...uh...3 times. :facepalm:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Just did mine with the 194 bulbs from superbrightleds. Looks awesome! No glass broken either.

Though, I did the driver's side first and when I was squeezing the bulb socket back into it's housing, the bulb came out of the socket and fell inside the housing. Had to disassemble the whole mirror in the middle of the rain/snow storm we're currently having to fish it out and start all over. Got it in ok, then hooked the mirror glass back up and sealed it up. Then realized that I didn't tuck the harness back under its hook. Had to pull it again. The passenger side, I was done in about 10min. Yes, it's also dark out right now. Yes, I am nuts. So worth it though!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Just did mine with the 194 bulbs from superbrightleds. Looks awesome! No glass broken either.
> 
> Though, I did the driver's side first and when I was squeezing the bulb socket back into it's housing, the bulb came out of the socket and fell inside the housing. Had to disassemble the whole mirror in the middle of the rain/snow storm we're currently having to fish it out and start all over. Got it in ok, then hooked the mirror glass back up and sealed it up. Then realized that I didn't tuck the harness back under its hook. Had to pull it again. The passenger side, I was done in about 10min. Yes, it's also dark out right now. Yes, I am nuts. So worth it though!


Lol, we are all nuts....nothing at all stops us....I gotta say for me personally nothing stops me from working on my car, except for darkness...I must have light!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC, for your Sencart puddle lamp bulbs, do they fade in/out like the incandescents do or do they have a sort of stepped, digital fading? The ones that I got from superbrightleds do an almost flickery, stepped dimming on and off. Also, they are definitely not as bright as the ones you posted in the other thread. They are about the same light output as stock, maybe a bit more, but do have a nice cool white color temp.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> KOWCC, for your Sencart puddle lamp bumps, do they fade in/out like the incandescents do or do they have a sort of stepped, digital fading? The ones that I got from superbrightleds do an almost flickery, stepped dimming on and off. Also, they are definitely not as bright as the ones you posted in the other thread. They are about the same light output as stock, maybe a bit more, but do have a nice cool white color temp.


Yes same style fading in/out as you described....not a consistent soft fade in/out, but almost like a flicker on/off... When they flicker the light never turns off completely, but its like a digital in and out exactly as you described....yes the sencarts are extremely bright.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Ok, thanks! Also, I wouldn't mind that extra brightness, though I know I would really be chancing it to change these bulbs out TWICE without losing any screws or cracking the glass.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> Ok, thanks! Also, I wouldn't mind that extra brightness, though I know I would really be chancing it to change these bulbs out TWICE without losing any screws or cracking the glass.


After the first time, it's a piece of cake.....done it a handful of times


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

Can someone post pics of the finished product? i plan on putting red L.E.D.s this weekend...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

veeery nice... hopefully i can post some pics of mine this weekend..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking forward to see the results


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Joef1sh said:


> Well THAT was an expensive mistake...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So I ended up breaking my driver side mirror just like this today. Messed up thing I used the trim tools thinking they would be easier and less harmful. I also ended up having to remove the entire front of the mirror to get access to the puddle light housing. The LEDs I used were a little longer so I couldn't get them angled well enough to go back in. All set now, and I just ordered as set of aspherical mirrors.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

Finally finished putting in red LED puddle lights...along with red interior and license plates LED lights... :laugh: 

Was a lil nervous popping out the mirrors but they came out real easy...dont know how someone can break em... 

but anyways love the look off the puddle lights at night....question for anyone...is there a way to keep the puddle lights on constantly i.e. while driving


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

jgilzene said:


> Was a lil nervous popping out the mirrors but they came out real easy...dont know how someone can break em...


 Mine broke because it did NOT want to come off at all. The passenger side popped right out, but the driver's side was being stubborn. It gave me a reason to finally pull the trigger on the blue aspherical mirrors anyway, so it worked out.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Mine broke because it did NOT want to come off at all. The passenger side popped right out, but the driver's side was being stubborn. It gave me a reason to finally pull the trigger on the blue aspherical mirrors anyway, so it worked out.


 nice...whats the big difference between the 2 mirrors anyway aspherical vs regular or whatever?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Aspherical mirrors, the glass at the outer edge is bent back and shows you what cars are in your blind spot....saved me several times when changing lanes. They really work!

To the left of that vertical line, the mirror is slightly bent back, plus the bluish tint is sweet.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Aspherical mirrors, the glass at the outer edge is bent back and shows you what cars are in your blind spot....saved me several times when changing lanes. They really work!
> 
> To the left of that vertical line, the mirror is slightly bent back, plus the bluish tint is sweet.


 ahh....ok makes sense...soo0o0o where do i go about getting some lol 

 sweet carbon print btw...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks bro









Www.orientalparts.com for the aspherical


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

I got mine from a seller in MA on ebay. Once I receive them and test them out I'll post the link. He had two shades of blue so I opted for the darker tint. I'll let you guys know how it turns out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok guys I have looked at this thread and was thinking there must be a better way to remive the mirror glass so that it doesn't break. 

So I used an old phone mount I had. Used the suction cup to just pull the mirrors off, simple.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If you place the suction cup dead center of the mirror that would work.


----------



## jgilzene (Dec 10, 2012)

So i couldn't resist getting the aspherical mirrors along with some new side and grill badges...


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> If you place the suction cup dead center of the mirror that would work.


 That's exactly what I did. It took a fair bit of pulling though.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

I did the puddle lights today as well. I took the LEDs from my headlights as I'm going to put new, more powerful LEDs in the headlights.
I didn't take a picture since the light was not that bright so at best things would have looked craptastic with my phone.
It doesn't matter though, I don't need these lights to be very bright.
These are the LEDs I used, one of the simpler designs:










Anyway, I advise everyone else attempting this mod to follow the proper official procedure.
I don't have it in English, but essentially it says to pry from the bottom (this helps). Also as some of you already figured out it is best to use a wide tool to spread the force, VW's official tool is very wide, wider than the wrench OP used.
Pry slowly and take one step at a time. The mirror is held in place with multiple clips placed in a circular pattern. Apply a little force until you can hear the clips at the bottom snapping. Then pry a bit more until most of the clips have been released and the mirror is held in place only by the clips at the top. Now just gently wiggle it with your hands until it comes off...
So that's it, really. Just take your time and don't try to be brutal.
As regards the screws, my personal advice is to manually push the tilt module to be as close as possible to the screw you are removing, this way it will be very easy to extract them and you won't risk much having them fall in the housing.

Good luck to anyone else attempting this :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Official? Really?
Some1 heard of it?

This is Official Vortex DIY!!! Worked for many and will...

Create your own with pictures, so we can pick and choose the method.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

There's no "official way". It's my way or the highway...lol


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Official? Really?
> Some1 heard of it?
> 
> This is Official Vortex DIY!!! Worked for many and will...
> ...





KOWCC said:


> There's no "official way". It's my way or the highway...lol


Get him boys lol.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahahaaa


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

munnarg said:


> Get him boys lol.


Always


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol... I was referring to VW's procedure in ELSAWin.. but in the near future I think I'll dismantle my mirrors again and post detailed pictures :thumbup:


----------



## apexer (Mar 27, 2013)

Is it just me or does it appear that this bulb installation focuses directly on the car door with almost no light going to where it's actually needed?



KOWCC said:


>


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It does appear that way, and maybe it is. On a white car it's even more apparent. I've always thought that VW should have designed it better. My brothers 550, the led bulbs are towards the outside of the mirror, away from the door. The cc's are significantly closer to the door.


----------



## apexer (Mar 27, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> It does appear that way, and maybe it is. On a white car it's even more apparent. I've always thought that VW should have designed it better. My brothers 550, the led bulbs are towards the outside of the mirror, away from the door. The cc's are significantly closer to the door.


Since the bulb sits in the housing in a horizontal position, I would think the LED diodes would need to only face downward, whereas the bulb in this installation has one LED on the tip that faces the door in addition to four LEDs around the sides. Perhaps a 194 bulb that only has an LED or two facing downwards would fare better?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I no longer run that bulb. It went bad about week after i installed it, and yes i also wanted more diodes pointing downward because the housing of the bulb is pure black plastic, not reflective silver/chrome, so basically any light output pointing in any other direction but down is totally lost.

These are the bulbs I run now by Sencart. Absolutely great quality! 12 smd on each bulb, but at least I have 6 pointing down. Another issue is the clear plastic cover at the bottom of the housing, it's not directing the light straight down. If only it was a smooth crystal clear plastic.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you guys know where to find *whole * puddle led pieces?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Do you guys know where to find *whole * puddle led pieces?


Ive seen them on alibaba / aliexpress. There are severl you tube videos too.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Ive seen them on alibaba / aliexpress. There are severl you tube videos too.


i saw post by one of cc guys that they dont fit....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> i saw post by one of cc guys that they dont fit....


agreed, those ones dont fit, however ive seem ones for sale on some chinese site a while back that were specifically for the CC.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> agreed, those ones dont fit, however ive seem ones for sale on some chinese site a while back that were specifically for the CC.


can you find them again? and answer my damn texts ))))


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

High maintenance? Lol


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Drivers side was easy with the helpful instructions. Passenger side, well yeah. Bulb slipped into the hold. After spending 10mins taking the mirror apart and 1 1/2 putting the stupid thing back together we are good.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Drivers side was easy with the helpful instructions. Passenger side, well yeah. Bulb slipped into the hold. After spending 10mins taking the mirror apart and 1 1/2 putting the stupid thing back together we are good.


 Lol ....nice color and intensity !


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks KowCC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## chopperguytampa (Apr 24, 2013)

My lights come in tomorrow from Deautokey, wish me luck on the install.. Thanks for the post. Did you do the interior lights as well?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

All interior , yea


----------



## apexer (Mar 27, 2013)

Finally put my puddle lamp LEDs in from deAutoKey last night. Let me just say KOWCC's tutorial on the process was fantastic, really made it an easy job. The bulb deAutoKey shipped for the puddle lamps are the same one used in the interior map lights, and they turned out really nice. 

A couple of follow-ups on the installation...someone earlier mentioned using suction cups to help pull the mirrors out of the motors, and this is definitely the way to go. I used a suction cup along with one of the interior trim removal tools (cloth wrapped) that came with my bulbs and the mirrors popped right out. 

One additional tip I'll pass along that I can't recall if I saw earlier in this thread...and it might seem rather obvious...but once you've got the new bulb plugged into the harness and you've verified that it works, trigger it on again with a quick open/close of the door and then use the light output from the LED to guide it back into the opening and snap back into place. It's dark down in there since everything is black, and holding a micro flashlight with your teeth is a poor substitute. On both sides I had to really work the thing back in because the rubber boot around the bulb base doesn't want to go back into place. One that I thought was back in actually started working its way back out until noticed it right before reinstalling the motor. There's so little room to get your fingers down into the mirror housing that this is actually the hardest part of the install, IMO.


----------



## chopperguytampa (Apr 24, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> All interior , yea


 any tips on the inside?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Inside is super easy. Rear domes, the whole plastic assembly comes off.

Front domes are diff if you have a sunroof or not. But basically get a credit card and pry off the mesh looking plastic piece. Slowly work your way around it and pull slowly. Screws are under there. Glove box also the whole light assembly comes out. Super easy


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

And visors are the easiest, pull the light assembly out. Soo easy!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was the one that mentioned using the suction. Works really easy but you do need a strong suction.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I want to thank KOWCC for letting us use his DIY on our website: 

http://deAutoKey.com/cc-puddle-led-install-guide 

:thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My pleasure....looking forward to making you an interior DIY, but this time using nothing BUT the best LED bulbs out there from deAutoKey!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My pleasure....looking forward to making you an interior DIY, but this time using nothing BUT the best LED bulbs out there from deAutoKey!


 I'll be honored, you are the authority on LEDs, so we hope for the best here! 

Thank you  :thumbup:


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I got the normal 5 SMD style bulbs for my puddle lamps, the same as the ones used in the domes/interior kit. I got this before the CC specific puddle lamp kit was out. 

Are the ones in the 'CC Puddle Lamp Kit' the same thing or are they the flat, footwell style LEDs with 6 LEDs that face down? Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I got the normal 5 SMD style bulbs for my puddle lamps, the same as the ones used in the domes/interior kit. I got this before the CC specific puddle lamp kit was out.
> 
> Are the ones in the 'CC Puddle Lamp Kit' the same thing or are they the flat, footwell style LEDs with 6 LEDs that face down? Thanks!


 Flat facing down, it should be the same as the way they are angled. 

KOWCC is testing, he can compare both of them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I got the normal 5 SMD style bulbs for my puddle lamps, the same as the ones used in the domes/interior kit. I got this before the CC specific puddle lamp kit was out.
> 
> Are the ones in the 'CC Puddle Lamp Kit' the same thing or are they the flat, footwell style LEDs with 6 LEDs that face down? Thanks!


 Mike, brother, get the 6smd LEDs from deautokey... Don't waste anymore time with the other ones that only have 1 smd facing down. The housing is completely black, which means the other 4 smd are wasted light (black absorbs and doesnt reflect!). I already have the 6smd down facing flat (194-wedge) bulb. In swear by them!


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Mike, brother, get the 6smd LEDs from deautokey... Don't waste anymore time with the other ones that only have 1 smd facing down. The housing is completely black, which means the other 4 smd are wasted light (black absorbs and doesnt reflect!). I already have the 6smd down facing flat (194-wedge) bulb. In swear by them!


 Sounds good, I'll throw my order in soon. I've pretty much maxed out my play money for this car for the month. (Downpipe, aircharge pipe, turbo outlet pipe, premium color MFI/R gauges, euro cupholder) 

If I see the reverse light kit for the 2013 CC come out, I'll order that in a heartbeat. Need that more than anything.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They actually sell footwell lights with 6 smd, that I'm running, here's the link . I'm sure deautokey will reply to your answer 

http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> They actually sell footwell lights with 6 smd, that I'm running, here's the link . I'm sure deautokey will reply to your answer
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/2pc-6-led-wafer-footwell-set-in-crisp-white-red-blue


 Yeah, I like those. I have two sets of them for my front/rear footwells. Good stuff.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow that's your monthly budget for the CC, in a few months you will have 1000 hp


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

KOWCC said:


> Wow that's your monthly budget for the CC, in a few months you will have 1000 hp


 I'll be good with K04 this summer. I'm just about content with stage 2, but I want that extra assurance that I'll be able to dust just about any tailgating Infiniti/Acura/BMW dbag driver that comes down from NYC this summer to the 'Joisey Shooorwe'. Serious, at any given road down here in the summer, you find nothing but NY plates and blacked out, debadged G coupes swerving, revving and tailgating the right lane.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, sounds like a riot....I endorse your k04 then...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

MikeinNJ said:


> I'll be good with K04 this summer. I'm just about content with stage 2, but I want that extra assurance that I'll be able to dust just about any tailgating Infiniti/Acura/BMW dbag driver that comes down from NYC this summer to the 'Joisey Shooorwe'. Serious, at any given road down here in the summer, you find nothing but NY plates and blacked out, debadged G coupes swerving, revving and tailgating the right lane.


 Smoke them all!


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

Great DIY KOWCC! :thumbup: 

Not sure if this was mentioned in this thread yet (didn't see it when I skimmed over it, so I could have missed it), but if you have the auto dimming rear-view mirror, make sure you cover the sunlight sensor. Otherwise they won't light up unless it's dark out. This drove me nuts because I put the stock bulbs back in when the LED's wouldn't light when i was testing them, and then the stock ones wouldn't light. Took me a good 10 mins of scratching my head to remember it had that sensor. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow interesting!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

TDI Driver said:


> Great DIY KOWCC! :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if this was mentioned in this thread yet (didn't see it when I skimmed over it, so I could have missed it), but if you have the auto dimming rear-view mirror, make sure you cover the sunlight sensor. Otherwise they won't light up unless it's dark out. This drove me nuts because I put the stock bulbs back in when the LED's wouldn't light when i was testing them, and then the stock ones wouldn't light. Took me a good 10 mins of scratching my head to remember it had that sensor. :laugh:


 That's a dam good point there. When I did mine I was in an under ground car park.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I did mine at night too. Lol.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I no longer run that bulb. It went bad about week after i installed it, and yes i also wanted more diodes pointing downward because the housing of the bulb is pure black plastic, not reflective silver/chrome, so basically any light output pointing in any other direction but down is totally lost.
> 
> These are the bulbs I run now by Sencart. Absolutely great quality! 12 smd on each bulb, but at least I have 6 pointing down. Another issue is the clear plastic cover at the bottom of the housing, it's not directing the light straight down. If only it was a smooth crystal clear plastic.


I have these or similar from deAutokey and I can't seem to get them in. They light up and everything, but I can't put the LED back in the hole. Any tips?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

vahdyx said:


> I have these or similar from deAutokey and I can't seem to get them in. They light up and everything, but I can't put the LED back in the hole. Any tips?


I have those as well. You need to dissemble your whole mirror in order to make more room. It is not hard, takes extra 10 minutes


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have those as well. You need to dissemble your whole mirror in order to make more room. It is not hard, takes extra 10 minutes


Yeah I ended up figuring that out after my post 

It worked out.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> Yeah I ended up figuring that out after my post
> 
> It worked out.


Sorry just got online..happy it worked out!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sorry just got online..happy it worked out!


No worries, thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pics? Would love to see the Deautokey version. Thanks


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

ok, so mirror is apart(easy with a suction cup and interior pry tool) but how do I get my puddle light to come on during the day?? Have locked/ unlocked/ opened/ closed doors/ cranked car, etc.
I can't even get the one I haven't disassembled to light

Ready to be done with this. :banghead:



TDI Driver said:


> Great DIY KOWCC! :thumbup:
> 
> Not sure if this was mentioned in this thread yet (didn't see it when I skimmed over it, so I could have missed it), but if you have the auto dimming rear-view mirror, make sure you cover the sunlight sensor. Otherwise they won't light up unless it's dark out. This drove me nuts because I put the stock bulbs back in when the LED's wouldn't light when i was testing them, and then the stock ones wouldn't light. Took me a good 10 mins of scratching my head to remember it had that sensor. :laugh:


Derp. nevermind.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Well that was easy. Shame the Deautokey lights require complete disassembly of the mirror housing, because I have no idea how some of you managed to get it apart without snapping that little interior blinker off! 
Gonna miss that little light...or figure out a way to CA glue it back in there. 

Tools I used for mirror removal. Pull with the suction cup ($2.99 Harbor Freight) and pry with the interior tool. Came off super easy. :thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a great review, we have it on our website, many people use this when installing these LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-cc-puddle-led-set-crisp-white-no-errors-lifetime-warranty

Thanks again KOWCC. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Always a Pleasure!


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Got My Mirror at Car-Parts*



KOWCC said:


> If you place the suction cup dead center of the mirror that would work.


Just wanted to Add a few Items _ I _ found 
*1*. Seems You can get lower cost Parts and they look to be OEM and have all the OEM # numbers , so there must have been a _*Design Change *_!
a. The Clear Directional on the Outside of the Mirror - Will Not - Swap Out to My 2009 CC Sport . I have Memory Mirrors with Heat and Puddle Lights . 
b. Design Change _ Old Blinker has Built in Female Plug - simply unplug it the New Design has a Solid Rubber Mount which wires pass through to different style Plug 4.5 inches away.

( Swapping that is Out on Older CC ) _ New Design does look easier to Swap Out the Blinker Lens ( If ) You have this Type - Old Design has to be Heated ( Melt Adhesive )to be removed .

*2.* Bottom Half of Black Housing ( Black Mirror Housing Ring ) - looks to be Close enough to be Swapped out on all Cars slight Internal differences . . 
*
3*. New Design Mirrors have a Rubber Foam Insulation on back of Heated Mirror . Old Mirrors have a Better Plug for Wires to do the Heating . . ( Stronger )
a. New Design Plugs for Power to Heated Mirror even thou are strong enough _ the Way they are Attached _ _*(( Could Lead to Failure During - During a Mirror Swap )) - You must _
Squeeze Female and Rock Her to get her Off the Male . . spade . . LOL 

ps: ( Mirror Removal ) I used a Thin flat Cooking Utensil - Wood about 2 " Wide and did the Tilting from Corner too Corner , I also employed a med. flat Head
to Pry on the Clips - just a little to get started - then to Separate the Mirror from the Motor Section ..

I also found it much easier to remove the Black Lower Mirror Ring Housing section - then Drop Hardware it made it Easier to get at the Pubble Light Area , Also ..

This entire thread has really good Info , but If someone could Add a Link to : DIY Pull Door Panel .. We could have a Complete DIY on Mirror Replacements Also . . :wave:

ps: I have a Extra Puddle Light Lens with it's little Assembly _ If anyone needs it for Sizing or Pattern etc. , . . 
*_


----------

